# rewireing my trailer



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotta rewire the trailer guys, nothing major ita a class 1 with two tail lights and only four wires, but the darn white one got caught between the ball and the hitch the other day and broke it. so since I gotta remove the harness from the tube, I think I'll tack weld a piece of conduit on the outside under it and see what that does to help prevent it from getting caught.

Thoughts?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not enough slack I would say.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too, I do have a long section zip tied together to take up slack, so it won't drag the ground, thats where the spare wire is gonna come from


----------

